# Das ABSOLUT verrückteste was euch bei WoW passiert ist!



## Bloodylilly (16. November 2010)

Was ist das verrückteste was Euch in Eurer WoW-Laufbahn je passiert ist.

Mein Highlight....der absolute KNALLER:

Als ich mit meinem lvl 70 Schurken angefangen habe Karazhan zu raiden,
hab ich mich zu Beginn für den falschen Pfad/Ring entschieden.

--> Ticket geschrieben, soweit kein Problem.

Hab mich am nächsten Tag eingeloggt und fand, nachdem alles korrekt zurückgesetzt wurde,
das Kürzel <GM> vor meinem Namen. Kein Scherz

Konnte normal spielen, mit der Einschränkung das ich für alle unsichtbar war und keine Portale nutzen konnte.
Vorteil......ich war unverwundbar und hatte keine ID's weil ich nicht gefunden wurde.
Hatte ansonsten keine GM-Fähigkeiten.

Hab in der Zeit viele Inis solo gemacht und gefarmt, bis es langweilig wurde und habe es in einem Ticket mitgeteilt.

GM hat sich dann bei mir für die "Unannehmlichkeiten" entschuldigt! Ich fands GEIL!!! nur irgendwann langweilig, aber
würd es heut nimmer rückgängig machen....


Was war bei Euch

Meins ist ECHT passiert


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (16. November 2010)

Hm.
Das Verrückteste überhaupt....

Ich hab mal gesehen, wie nen Pala in Classic Schaden gemacht hat....Nein....ernsthaft.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. November 2010)

Ich saß einmal vor SW und hab in Katzengestalt Donnerbräus Starkbier gesüffelt (für den Riesenwuchs). Als ich kurz vor der maximalen größe war, kam im /1 die Meldung über nen Angriff, kurz darauf kam ein Hordenhexer oder -schamane aus der Stadt gerannt, verfolgt von Wachen und einigen Spielern. Jedenfalls blieb der dann wie angewurzelt vor mir stehen, die anderen Spieler haben auch nur geguckt und ihn nich angegriffen. Also hab ich noch nen letzten Schluck vom Bier genommen und bin dann auf den Hexer los. Ich wette, spätestens seit diesem moment mag der keine Katzen mehr.  
Zu blöd, daß ich wegen dem Trunkenheitseffekt nich viel von dem Anblick hatte, wie ich den durch den Wald von Elwynn getrieben habe. Muss ein Bild für die Götter gewesen sein.


----------



## Trez (16. November 2010)

Bloodylilly schrieb:


> ...
> das Kürzel <GM> vor meinem Namen.
> ...



Schon oft gelesen und bisher nie Screenshots davon gesehen.

Will hier aber niemandem etwas unterstellen, kann ja gut sein das es so war.

Und ja, ich hab gelesen das es zu Karazhanzeiten war und das natürlich schon eine Weile her ist, was die Sache mit den Screenshots erklären könnte, aber Beweise sind nunmal immer schön.


----------



## Kujon (16. November 2010)

Bloodylilly schrieb:


> Was ist das verrückteste was Euch in Eurer WoW-Laufbahn je passiert ist.
> 
> Mein Highlight....der absolute KNALLER:
> 
> ...




screenshot, or didn't happen ;-)

sorry, aber glaube ich dir nicht.

bin mal in die staaten gereist und mich haben komischweise alle für den amerikanischen präsidenten gehalten - bin dann mit der airforce-one rumgeflogen und habe ein paar parlamentarier aufgemischt. irgendwann wurde es langweilig und bin wieder nach hause gereist....not


----------



## Stevesteel (16. November 2010)

Kujon schrieb:


> screenshot, or didn't happen ;-)
> 
> sorry, aber glaube ich dir nicht.
> 
> bin mal in die staaten gereist und mich haben komischweise alle für den amerikanischen präsidenten gehalten - bin dann mit der airforce-one rumgeflogen und habe ein paar parlamentarier aufgemischt. irgendwann wurde es langweilig und bin wieder nach hause gereist....not



ah, ich erinnere mich, war auch zu dem Zeitpunkt dort und habe natürlich Bilder davon geknipst.
Ich stelle sie aber hier nicht rein, Datenschutz usw.


----------



## Athlos (16. November 2010)

Erstens kein Pic.
Zweitens da du viele Instanzen solo machtest ein klarer Exploit der von Blizz geahndet wäre.


----------



## williisdead (16. November 2010)

habe keine ahnung was geht + was nicht geht,
aber bringt ein screenshot dann was wenn er *unsichtbar *ist?


----------



## JackTheHouse (16. November 2010)

Ich hab mich mal zu BC Zeiten mit einem Kumpel in Ratchet getroffen. Wir wollten des Erfolges wegen HdW durchmachen. Nachdem WoW sich aufgehängt hat  mußte ich WoW mithilfe ALT+F4 beenden. Auf dem Logscreen war mein Char OHNE Aufenthaltsort. Nach dem einloggen stand ich nicht weit von Hammerfall und es hat , KEIN SCHERZ, Savannenstreuner vom Himmel geregnet. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war um mich herum alles voll von den Dingern. Alle auf dem Level vom Brachland und passiv. Nach einem Neustart stand ich immernoch vor Hammerfall aber es war alles wieder normal. Also entweder ein echt verrückter Bug oder es hat mir jemand LSD in mein Mana getan.
Werde wenn ich zu hause bin mal nachsehen ob ich die Screenshots von dem Vorfall noch auf der Platte hab... das sah echt geil aus.


----------



## Gnorfal (16. November 2010)

Athlos schrieb:


> Erstens kein Pic.
> Zweitens da du viele Instanzen solo machtest ein klarer Exploit der von Blizz geahndet wäre.



Wie bitte? Nur weil man viele Instanzen solo machen kann, ist das doch noch lange kein Exploit.

Ach sry, ich vergas: Alles,was man ja selber net hinbekommt, muss zwangsweise ein Cheat sein....*pf*


----------



## Impes (16. November 2010)

Classiczeiten.

Naxxramas.


Unser werter Raid machte soeben im Eingangsbereich Pause. Ich - Hexer aus Leidenschaft - dottete so munter vor mich hin, natürlich nur die Maden, und sprang herum wie ein Irrwitziger. Plötzlich pingte ein "AGGRO" in meinem Interface auf.

"Hmm..", erklang es von mir, gefolgt von einem "Was'n los?" von einem Kollegen. Hja. Teamspeak lässt grüßen.

Die Tatsache, das ich Aggro von "Irgendetwas" hatte und der gesamte Raid dank mir Infight geriet, ließ mich doch so einige Chaostheorien aufstellen...

Es verging keine Minute, ehe mir plötzlich eine Welle aus SpinnenNPC's entgegen kamen, mitsamt der Brutmutter Maexxna.

"MÖPSE!", schrie ich regelrecht ins Headset und rannte aus der Instanz. 
(findet ihr doch mal auf die Schnelle ein Plural für "Mob")

Ich war draußen. Der Raid starb nach und nach.

Nach gut zehn Minuten kam der Rest meines Raids zurück an ihren PC. Und was nach der dezenten, drückenden und wahrlich beklemmenden Stille kam, könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen.


So viel dazu. 


_PS.: War zu Zeiten meines alten Accounts und meines Laptops. Von daher auch leider von mir keine Bilder._


----------



## Tschinkn (16. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Nur weil man viele Instanzen solo machen kann, ist das doch noch lange kein Exploit.
> 
> Ach sry, ich vergas: Alles,was man ja selber net hinbekommt, muss zwangsweise ein Cheat sein....*pf*



Wenn er ein GM vor dem Namen hat und dadurch unsterblich ist, dann ist das Solo-Machen der Instanzen ein Exploit. 
Beiträge lesen hilft.

Abgesehen davon glaube ich die Geschichte auch nicht.
Kein normaler Mensch würde von so einer Situation keine 1000 Screenshots machen. Die meisten würden vermutlich sogar frapsen....


----------



## Tamra (16. November 2010)

naja es ist nicht mir passiert sondern meinem freund, 
aber zu BC wollte er mit seinem lvl 34 magier mit dem schiff vom Sumpfland zur Dunkelküste (oder anders rum).
Während dem lade Bildschirm war ein allgemeiner Server absturz 
und nach dem erneuten einloggen fand sich der kleine magier vor dem Dunklen Portal auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel wieder.

nach einem kläglichen hilferuf von ihm hab ich es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen mir das mal angucken zu gehen
und zu versuchen ihn heil nach shattrath zu bringen.

war echt urkomisch die neue Schiff verbindung: Sumpfland <-> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel


----------



## Bloodylilly (16. November 2010)

Ich hab leider keine Pics mehr davon.....Ich zwing auch niemanden das zu glauben...
tatsache ist, das es wirklich so war!

Ist damals auf Vek'lor passiert....können sich vll noch ein paar allys dran erinnern, weil
ich zum Zeitvertreib gelegentlich mal die Auktionatoren gekillt hab und keiner wusste warum die tot umfallen.

Konnt übrigens sowohl Ally chat als auch horden chat lesen.

wie gesagt, kann es leider nicht mehr beweisen, zwing keinen es zu glauben....aber es war wirklich so.


----------



## Emyr (16. November 2010)

bei dem thema kann eigentlich nix gutes rumkommen weil es gerade zu einlädt irgendeinen scheiss zu erzählen und schon im 1. post eine geschichte drin steht die niemals so passiert sein kann


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Bloodylilly schrieb:


> Was ist das verrückteste was Euch in Eurer WoW-Laufbahn je passiert ist.
> 
> Mein Highlight....der absolute KNALLER:
> 
> ...



Als GM ist man NIEMALS unsichtbar. Ausser du hast die Fähigkeit die es macht.


----------



## Yunei (16. November 2010)

Was ich schon alles erlebt habt. Mal anchdenken was davon wirklich lustig war. 

Ahja!

Zu BC Zeiten im Übergang zu WotLk (sprich, Vorevent  *love) passiert tatsächlich was lustiges. Ich stand also da. In Sturmwind. Plötzlich wurde ich hinterrückts von einem Guhl angesprungen und wurde wenige Sekunden dannach selber zum Guhl. Nur ein paar Sekunden der Stille vergangen als schon der Erste "Zombies in SW! Auf sie!!" brüllte. Panisch und kreischend rannte ich um mein Leben und infizierte soviele NPC's wie nur möglich auf dem Weg raus aus Sw um zu überleben. Vor SW angekommen rannte ich zu dem Haus der Katzenverkäufern (Name ist mir entfallen ^-^ ) Schnaufend gönnte ich mir Augenblicke der Ruhe. Plötzlich ertönte ein "Mrbjabjnam.... brains...!" (<- Klassiker der Guhlsprache ) vor der Tür. Promt standen auch schon knapp 40 Leute vor mir. Ebenfalls Guhls. ich dachte mir nur "Was'n nun los? Is hier ein Zombiebuffet?". Nach kurzer Realisiesungsmomenten fragte ich dann endlich. "Ist hier eine Party oder sowas?" Keine antwort. Ich dachte mir nichts und wollte reloggen, da mein Bildschirm voll von Fehlermeldungen war. Genüsslich blickte ich mich wärhend der 20 Sekunden logoutzeit in meinem Zimmer um. Ich emrke auch das die Pflanzen Wasser bräuchten aber bewege mich nicht um sie zu gießen. Im Charakterauswahlbildschirm drücke ich sofort auf meinen geliebten "Welt betreten" Knopf. Ingame angekommen war ich geschockt. Alle Guhls vor mir waren tot. Ebenfalls stand ein halber Raid T6 bepackter 70er vor mir. "Verdammt!" dachte ich mir. Schnell sah ich mich nach etwas in meinem Inventar um, das mich retten könne. Im Überflug erspähte ich einen Heiltrank. Überzeugt von meiner Überlebensfähigkeit stürmte ich Richtung ausgang. Ich war 1 Meter von der Tür entfern und trank den heiltrank. Plötzlich hörte man nurnoch Todesschreie. Verwirrt drehte ich mich um. Der halbe Raid der das Haus füllte, war tot. Kopfkratzend machte ich mir nichts draus und lief weiter meines Weges richtung SW. Auf dem Weg wurde ich dann doch von einem 70er ungeklatscht. <- Bis heute quält mich die Frage was wohl den Raid gekillt hat  (Screens etc. nichtmehr vorhanden, da WoW neu installiert wurde >.<)

Tante Edith kommt in den Raum, gießt die Blumen und brüllt:"Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten, heiraten oder ausbessern!"


----------



## Santhor (16. November 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal zu BC Zeiten mit einem Kumpel in Ratchet getroffen. Wir wollten des Erfolges wegen HdW durchmachen. Nachdem WoW sich aufgehängt hat  mußte ich WoW mithilfe ALT+F4 beenden. Auf dem Logscreen war mein Char OHNE Aufenthaltsort. Nach dem einloggen stand ich nicht weit von Hammerfall und es hat , KEIN SCHERZ, Savannenstreuner vom Himmel geregnet. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war um mich herum alles voll von den Dingern. Alle auf dem Level vom Brachland und passiv. Nach einem Neustart stand ich immernoch vor Hammerfall aber es war alles wieder normal. Also entweder ein echt verrückter Bug oder es hat mir jemand LSD in mein Mana getan.
> Werde wenn ich zu hause bin mal nachsehen ob ich die Screenshots von dem Vorfall noch auf der Platte hab... das sah echt geil aus.




Mir ist sowas Ähnliches passirt.
WoW hängte und ich schloss es mit Alt+F4. Nach dem Einloggen war ich in Kalimdor,
ganz ganz südlich unter Silithus im Meer am Ende der Welt im Wasser. Zum Glück gab es dort keine Erschöpfung xD.
Und ein paar Meter über mir schwoben Mobs aus Strangle, die ich nicht angreifen konnte xD.
Aber andere Spieler die ich auf dieser "schwebenden Ebene sah" konnte ich angreifen und töten xD.
Ich schwomm dann immer südlich bis es nicht weiter ging bis zu einer unsichtbaren Wand. Wenn man diese berührte kam die Animation als ob man irgendwo runterspringt aber man flog nicht runter.
So konnte ich auch keinen Ruhestein oder Feststecken benutzen weil sich mein Charakter ja bewegte und man konnte dies nicht abbreichen weil man sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte xD.
Nach nochmaligen Alt+F4 lag ich tot vor Orgrimar xD.


----------



## Valdarr (16. November 2010)

Impes schrieb:


> Classiczeiten.
> 
> Naxxramas.
> 
> ...



Allujaen bist du das?

Falls nicht scheinen Hexer auf Spinnen zu stehen...


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Yunei schrieb:


> Was ich schon alles erlebt habt. Mal anchdenken was davon wirklich lustig war.
> 
> Ahja!
> 
> ...



Der Raid wird wohl deine Guhlarmee gewesen sein, die dir gefolgt ist (-> NPCs)


----------



## Thoraxos (16. November 2010)

Mir ist die Hose gerissen als ich in ein PvP kampf war. Bin da immer so uffgeregt und fang an schwerer zu atmen.


----------



## Leuren (16. November 2010)

Athlos schrieb:


> Erstens kein Pic.
> Zweitens da du viele Instanzen solo machtest ein klarer Exploit der von Blizz geahndet wäre.



Er ist ja nur für andere Spieler unsichtbar. Aber trotzdem sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn wer sich mit WoW Servern auskennt weiss das es kein "Halb-GM" gibt. Wenn du wirklich ein GM warst, wieso hast du nichtmal die ".gm befehle" ausprobiert. Wie gesagt sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Er ist ja nur für andere Spieler unsichtbar. Aber trotzdem sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn wer sich mit WoW Servern auskennt weiss das es kein "Halb-GM" gibt. Wenn du wirklich ein GM warst, wieso hast du nichtmal die ".gm befehle" ausprobiert. Wie gesagt sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Wenn er ein GM gewesen wäre und keine IDs nutzen hätte können. Konnte er auch nicht unsichtbar sein da GMs http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=8149 nutzen. =/


----------



## Leuren (16. November 2010)

Das muss nicht zwanghaft ein "Spell" sein. Sonder als GM ist man 1. Unangreifbar für alle Gegner, 2. Unsichtbar für Spieler.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Das muss nicht zwanghaft ein "Spell" sein. Sonder als GM ist man 1. Unangreifbar für alle Gegner, 2. Unsichtbar für Spieler.



Eben nicht, man ist nur unangreifbar. Unsichtbar muss man sich schon selbst machen.

Achja, und ein GM gibt dir das Item indem er einen spell nutzt, und um einen Account GM Fähigkeiten zu verleihen, muss man... halt etwas anderes machen. =/

Also ist seine Geschichte sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Leuren (16. November 2010)

Er behauptet unsichtbar gewesen zu sein. Als GM ist man nur unsichtbar für Spieler. Das kann man aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln Betrachten


----------



## campingdeath (16. November 2010)

Ich war am ende meiner 70 er Zeit in Quel´thanas oder wie es gleich geschrieben wird . Ich bekämpfte auch docht mit freunden die Guhle . Anscheined crittete ich und bekam so nen screenshot .
 Das ist alles nix verrücktes doch als ich vor drei Monaten meiner Classic und bc screens durchschaute,
 stach  mir der Name eines jetztigen Gildenmember auf . Ich fand oder finde es nen lustigen zufall. Er war damals schon in der gilde wo ich jetzt auch seit langem drinne bin . So klein ist die Wow welt . 
Des sit zwar nicht so spannen wie andere threats aber ich finde es halt cool ^^Viele zufälle auf einmal


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Er behauptet unsichtbar gewesen zu sein. Als GM ist man nur unsichtbar für Spieler. Das kann man aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln Betrachten



-.-

Du verstehst es nicht oder?

Er war nie GM. Dass ein GM dies Ausversehen macht ist zu 0% möglich, da erst einer der grössten Köpfen zugang zu dieser Macht hat!

Nichtmal ein Admin hat die Fähigkeit dazu. Dies hat einzig und allein der, der den Server leitet zu handhaben. Und der kümmert sich nicht um Kleinkram wie verlorene Items.


----------



## DeathDragon (16. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, würde Bloodylilly ein Screenshot posten, würden alle Schreiben Privatserver....
Ich weiss nicht obs stimmt oder nicht, aber müssen alle immer meckern?

Irgendwann zu Classiczeiten lief ich mal mit meinem Tauren nach UC. Ich wollte gerade den Lift verlassen als die Türe zuging und ich einen Disconnect hatte(Das Problem ist vielen warscheinlich bekannt). Als ich mich wieder einloggte war ich plötzlich unterhalb von UC und fiel ins nichts. Nach einer Weile freien Fall beendete ich WoW und versuchte mich erneut einzuloggen. Diesmal war ich plötzlich im Steinkrallengebirge am See und überall hatte es Wächter von UC und die Lifte fuhren dort umher. Ich hab mich danach etwas umgeschaut ein paar Screens gemacht und danach mit dem Ruhestein zurückgeportet. Das ganze ist schon ziemlich lange her und ich habe leider die Screens nicht mehr


----------



## Calinna (16. November 2010)

Impes schrieb:


> Classiczeiten.
> 
> "MÖPSE!", schrie ich regelrecht ins Headset und rannte aus der Instanz.
> (findet ihr doch mal auf die Schnelle ein Plural für "Mob")



Die Situation stell ich mir echt lustig vor  Achja, so tolle Geschichten mit dottenden Hexern hab ich auch schon erlebt. Oder von einem Hexer, dessen Pet auf einmal bei Maggi die Mobs außenrum angegriffen hat, und keiner weiß, wie das Pet des AFK-Hexers auf einmal auf Aggresiv gestellt wurde 





Tamra schrieb:


> naja es ist nicht mir passiert sondern meinem freund,
> aber zu BC wollte er mit seinem lvl 34 magier mit dem schiff vom Sumpfland zur Dunkelküste (oder anders rum).
> Während dem lade Bildschirm war ein allgemeiner Server absturz
> und nach dem erneuten einloggen fand sich der kleine magier vor dem Dunklen Portal auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel wieder.
> ...



Entschuldige die Frage, aber wie hast du den 34er Char durch das dunkle Portal geschmuggelt? Meines Wissens kann man das Ding doch erst ab Stufe 58 durchqueren...


----------



## Bloodylilly (16. November 2010)

Ich hab die Befehle , soweit die bekannt waren ausprobiert...nix passiert......war halt nur für alle unsichtbar und hab deshalb keinen schaden bekommen.
Konnt keine Portale nutzen und keine bg s betreten aber mit beiden seiten chatten.
Gibt vll noch leute die sich dran erinnern Vek lor.
es war wirklich so....mir egal ob jmd das nicht glaubt....hab ich eh nix davon 

Das GM stand nur vorm namen und war im chat lesbar.


----------



## Luc - (16. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Hm.
> Das Verrückteste überhaupt....
> 
> Ich hab mal gesehen, wie nen Pala in Classic Schaden gemacht hat....Nein....ernsthaft.



Bis jetzt der beste Witz hier. 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Leuren (16. November 2010)

.@Reflox

Es gibt keine Halb GMs entweder hat man <GM> neben dem Namen und ist auch nicht sichtbar oder eben nicht! Wenn die GMs wollen das man sie sieht geben sie halt den Befehl ein der sie wieder sichtbar machen lässt. Spells brauchen die gar nicht


----------



## Luc - (16. November 2010)

Calinna schrieb:


> Die Situation stell ich mir echt lustig vor  Achja, so tolle Geschichten mit dottenden Hexern hab ich auch schon erlebt. Oder von einem Hexer, dessen Pet auf einmal bei Maggi die Mobs außenrum angegriffen hat, und keiner weiß, wie das Pet des AFK-Hexers auf einmal auf Aggresiv gestellt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab 58 kannst du da erst Quest's annehmen, aber du kannst schon mit z.B. mit Level Drei durch.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Alyshra (16. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Er ist ja nur für andere Spieler unsichtbar. Aber trotzdem sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn wer sich mit WoW Servern auskennt weiss das es kein "Halb-GM" gibt. Wenn du wirklich ein GM warst, wieso hast du nichtmal die ".gm befehle" ausprobiert. Wie gesagt sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Da spielt wohl wer auf Privat Server, du glaubst nicht ernst, dass die GM´s mit .xy arbeiten?

Ich kann solch ein Vorfall nur bestätigen, auf Senjin ist das vor 6 (- 12) Monaten auch passiert, der Spieler schrieb fröhlich im Handelschannel rum. Soweit ich weiß, hat er keine Strafe dafür bekommen! Die GM´s entschuldigten sich sogar für diesen Vorfall 
Besonders zu BC Zeiten glaube ich eher wenig, das er dafür eine Strafe bekommen hat, dort waren die GM´s viel freundlicher und waren immer für ein Späßchen offen.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (16. November 2010)

Calinna schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Frage, aber wie hast du den 34er Char durch das dunkle Portal geschmuggelt? Meines Wissens kann man das Ding doch erst ab Stufe 58 durchqueren...




das ja der witz ... dass er nach dem relog vor dem dunklen portal aufgetaucht war


----------



## Uldanem (16. November 2010)

Hmm das Verrückteste? 



Ich war mit meinen 70iger Mensch Priester am Daily machen in Nethersturm da läuft mir so ein Level 68 Untoter Schurke vor die Flinte. 

Ich denke mir hmm töten? Nicht töten? Nee nicht töten aber Ärgern.

Ich laufe hin und will ihn mit Mindcontroll in ne Horde Blutelfen hetzen wie er von dem Elite angegrifen wird der an der Schmide da rumläuft.  

Ich helfe ihn entgegen meines Planes  ihn zu Ärgern. 

WIr freunden uns etwa an und ich gehe wieder Offline Naja schöner Tag gewesen.




Am nächsten Tag sehe ich auf Buffed das mir ein Gewissner Schurke gedankt hat dafür das ich ihn nicht getötet habe und ich ihn geholfen hatte.

War echt verrückt seitdem hatte ich nen Hordler als Freund  haben oft Blödsinn gemacht.




Was auch Verrückt war nach einen Komplett Absturz war ich nach dem EInloggen auf einen Schiff welches Irgnedwo im Nichts schwamm. Woltle eigentlich gerade von SW nach Tundra in Nordend reisen, Blöde nur das mein Ruhestein auf CD war zu dem Zeitpunkt x.X(Hatte mich gerade nach SW geportet) habe ne halbe Stunde auf dem Schiff rumgedümpelt bis mich ein GM anschrieb (ohne das ich Ticket offen hatte) und mich freundlicherweise nach SW Hafen geportet hat. Er war anscheinend gerade auf dem Schiff am schauen *g*


----------



## Calinna (16. November 2010)

Einer meiner ersten Tage in WoW. Eine kleine, unschuldige Druidin läuft nichtsahnend durch das Sumpfland, auf dem Weg nach Menethil. 
Ich muss wohl gerade kurz vor Menethil gewesen sein, als ich auf einmal einen Disconnect hatte. 
Nagut, logg ich mich eben wieder ein, dacht ich mir... Passwort eingeben... Welt betreten... Aaaaah, was ist denn hier los? 
Um mich herum weiß-grauer Nebel (muss wohl der Himmel gewesen sein)... Unter mir das große Nichts, bzw. noch mehr Himmel... Vor mir ein Geistheiler. Da erst fiel mir auf, dass ich tot war. Mhh.. weshalb war ich tot? 
Nagut, Geist konnte ich nicht freilassen, bewegen konnte ich mich auch nicht. Also Geistheiler anquatschen. Der beförderte mich wieder zurück ins Leben.. Und ich fiel... 
Weiter und weiter fiel ich, das ganze dauerte mindestens 10 Minuten. Eine Freundin, mit der ich zusammen zockte, konnte sich auch nicht erklären, was da los war. Ich wollte schon ein Ticket schreiben, als ich plötzlich tot am Boden im Sumpfland aufschlug.
Verwirrt über das, was da eben passiert war, ließ ich meinen Geist frei. Kurzer Ladebildschirm.. Und auf einmal stand ich lebend auf dem nächsten Friedhof.

Vor lauter Angst, sowas könnte nochmal passieren, schaltete ich meinen Laptop sofort aus und traute mich erst ein paar Tage später wieder ran.
Screenshots gibt es keine, da ich damals noch nichtmal wusste, dass (und wie) man Screenshots in WoW machen konnte.


Einige Wochen später passierte mir dann folgendes:
Ich war mit dem Schiff unterwegs, fragt mich nicht, welche Route das war, ist schon zu lange her.
Nach dem Zonenwechsel-Ladebildschirm stand ich auf einem Schiff, welches über dem Arathi-Hochland schwebte. 
Ich sah mich auf dem Schiff um.. Komisch, keine NPCs. Dann betrachtete ich meine Umgebung. Und um mich herum schwebten Bären, Katzen und Spinnen, eben die Mobs, welche es im Arathi-Hochland auch gab. 
Das ganze schaute ich mir einige Zeit lang an, und als es mir zu langweilig wurde, suchte ich eine Möglichkeit, von dort weg zu kommen..
Ruhestein? War kaputt (auf Cooldown)... Also, todesmutig wie ich war, sprang ich vom fliegenden Schiff herunter... Schlug am Boden auf, gab meinen Geist frei, und lag tot auf dem Schiff auf dem Meer (auf seiner gewohnten Route)

Auch hier gibt es keine Screenshots mehr. Daie sind Opfer einer großen Screenshot-Aufräum-Aktion geworden..


----------



## Viperxx (16. November 2010)

das verrückteste was mir passiert ist....

Meine Blutelf- Magierin hatte im Schlingental heiße Stunden mit einem Blutelf Pala :-)

kein Scherz^^


----------



## Calinna (16. November 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> das ja der witz ... dass er nach dem relog vor dem dunklen portal aufgetaucht war



Oh, tschuldige, da hab ich wohl unaufmerksam gelesen.
Dachte, der wäre vorm Portal in den verwüsteten Landen gelegen. 
Augen auf beim Eierkauf, Calinna.

Nochmals, sorry 



Luc schrieb:


> Ab 58 kannst du da erst Quest's annehmen, aber du kannst schon mit z.B. mit Level Drei durch.
> 
> L.G. Luc -



Mhh, ich wollte mal mit einem Char unter 58 durch. War wohl 56 oder 57, hatte keine Lust mehr auf die alte Welt.. Und da lief ich vergebens gegen das Portal an und kam nicht durch


----------



## c0bRa (16. November 2010)

Weiß nimmer welcher Server, als jemand nen Raid suchte...

normale Suchanfrage: 
*<bladingens> Suche Gruppe für ICC25er 8/12 erfahrung...* etcpp... Halt Standard, was da so drin steht ^^

Allerdings war vor dem Nick das Blizz-Symbol, 3 secs später im Chat, diesmal ohne Symbol:

*<bladingens> Scheiße!*

hat sich anscheinend einer unfreiwillig als GM geoutet


----------



## Lîquîd-Snake (16. November 2010)

Es war vor 1Jahr Da hab ich ein gildenkollege durchs Kloster gezogen. Der hatte irgentein problem mit seinen char und hatte ein ticket geschrieben. Nach den 5mal durschlaufen stand im chat bleibt bitte mal stehen! als wir uns umgedreht hatten stand da ne risige blutelfe vor uns^^ Erstmal erstaunt und dann ging das schreiben auch schon los. insgesamt haben wir mit 3gm 1,5stunden in der inni verbracht. Es war echt lustig wir wurden in tiere verwandelt und haben so übers, spiel geredet und die gm haben uns gezeigt was sie so können. das was ich am besten fand war das ein gm als papargei durch die inni flog. haben dann noch geschenke bekommen kekse und den krachbumflitzer. und wo die weg waren haben wir den endboss wieder gelegt. Das coole war es war ein lila teil drin, stoffhandschuhe die der kollege auch gebrauchen konnte. Es war das einzigste mal das ich im kloster ein lila teil dropen sah. Mfg Liquid


----------



## Tradolan (16. November 2010)

das absolut verrückteste war für mich mit WoW überhaupt zu beginnen )


----------



## hexxhexx (16. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gesehen, wie nen Pala in Classic Schaden gemacht hat....Nein....ernsthaft.



Ich glaube ja einiges, aber ....


----------



## Jackie251 (16. November 2010)

Das verückteste hab ich bereits nach ner Woche WOW im März 2005 erlebt:

Man wusste noch nicht so genau was man spielen wollte, ich probiere gerne aus, mein 3 char war ein Paladin der Verzauberer wurde. Naja kaufen wollte die Verzauberung keiner, zum immer auf meine Rüssi zaubern wars mir zu schade, also bin ich in Westfall und Wald von Elwyn rumgelaufen und habe leute gefragt ob ich ihnen mal eben was verzaubern soll - kostenfrei.
Kann man sich heute kaum mehr vorstellen, aber damals war alles neu, kaum ein Spieler wusste das Verzaubern über das Handelsfenster geht. Was immer in jeder menge Tipperei endete
- Ich kann meine rüsstung nicht reinlegen, die ist an mich gebunden....  JA DU MUSST SIE UNTEN REINLEGEN !!
- nein nur verzaubern bitte, ich will sie nicht verkaufen 
usw

nach einer Weile traf ich dann auf Mr. Trottel der nach erklärung meinerseits "bitte legs in das fach WIRD NICHT GEHANDELT" zunächst mich übel beschmipft hat, ich wollte ihm sein Blaue Rüsstung klauen.
Danach den Chat damit bespammt hat - und viele sind drauf eingegangen weil sie auch keinen Plan hatten.
Und ein paar stunden später kam dann noch der GM "Hallo, und wurde gemeldet du betrügst andere Spieler..."

was war ich sauer :-)


----------



## Draelia (16. November 2010)

Also wirklich in echt verrückt war, dass ich Vollhirni als Bärendruide mit nem Pala ein Duell angefangen hab... Zu Classiczeiten eine saublöde Idee.


----------



## Edanos (16. November 2010)

Impes schrieb:


> "MÖPSE!", schrie ich regelrecht ins Headset und rannte aus der Instanz.
> (findet ihr doch mal auf die Schnelle ein Plural für "Mob")




... Mobs?


----------



## StCuthbert (16. November 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Also wirklich in echt verrückt war, dass ich Vollhirni als Bärendruide mit nem Pala ein Duell angefangen hab... Zu Classiczeiten eine saublöde Idee.



Wer ist zuerst eingeschlafen?


----------



## Viperxx (16. November 2010)

Mittlerweile ist mein Anfang mit WoW auch schon einige Jahre her. Damals war ich noch auf Allianzseite und hab mit einem Nachtelf- Schurken auf Teldrassil angefangen zu questen. Da ich absoluter Neuling war, hab ich gleich mal angefangen alles umzuholzen was so rumsteht :-) Was sind quests?^^ Irgentwánn stand ich mit meinem lvl 3 Schurken mitten im Wald vor lauter lvl 7-9 Tieren und natürlich bin ich gleich mal gestorben. Naja kein Problem dachte ich mir, hab mich wiederbelebt und gleich darauf nochmal ins Gras gebissen. Standen ja tonnenweise Wölfe und dergleichen rum. Ich glaub nach 10 Tode hab ich meinen Leichnam in sicherer Umgebung wiederbeleben können :-)


----------



## Alyshra (16. November 2010)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist mein Anfang mit WoW auch schon einige Jahre her. Damals war ich noch auf Allianzseite und hab mit einem Nachtelf- Schurken auf Teldrassil angefangen zu questen. Da ich absoluter Neuling war, hab ich gleich mal angefangen alles umzuholzen was so rumsteht :-) Was sind quests?^^ Irgentwánn stand ich mit meinem lvl 3 Schurken mitten im Wald vor lauter lvl 7-9 Tieren und natürlich bin ich gleich mal gestorben. Naja kein Problem dachte ich mir, hab mich wiederbelebt und gleich darauf nochmal ins Gras gebissen. Standen ja tonnenweise Wölfe und dergleichen rum. Ich glaub nach 10 Tode hab ich meinen Leichnam in sicherer Umgebung wiederbeleben können :-)



Ähnlich wars bei mir, nur ich hab die 6min immer abgewartet, bis mein Char am Geisterheiler war *Grins*


----------



## Luc - (16. November 2010)

Calinna schrieb:


> Mhh, ich wollte mal mit einem Char unter 58 durch. War wohl 56 oder 57, hatte keine Lust mehr auf die alte Welt.. Und da lief ich vergebens gegen das Portal an und kam nicht durch



Also ich habe gestern eine Freundin von mir "Blutkessel" gezogen, also von daher. :>


----------



## BlueMode (16. November 2010)

das mit dem GM kürzel hab ich schon häufiger gehört und auch schon 2 mal gesehn...

letztens erst musste nen gm den char von einem RL-kumpel iwo hin porten (glaub nach darnassus kp warum) dannahc hatte er auhc son kürzel bzw auch dieses blaue blizz zeichen
screens müsse ich mal suchen anonsten kumpel müsste die noch haben war geil im /2 ...

edith meint das ich auch was dazu beitragen soll:

ich sag nur:

drei healdroods in 3v3 auf 2k mmr 

nach über 30 min kam die idee: "lass uns AoEs spammen und hoffen, dass einer der druiden nen DC bekommt"
das beste dran... hat geklappt


----------



## Selfhero (16. November 2010)

Das verrückteste bei mir war, als ich mich mit einen Level 1 im Handelschannel angelegt hatte =D Naja der Witz ist halt, dass er von mir 10g haben wollte und ich dann zu ihn sagte das man das auch netter sagen kann =P Und dann wurd der ganz schön sauer und so. Dann wollte er das ich vor SW kommen soll und weil ich ja eh Langeweile hatte bin ich dann dahin gekommen... Aber was ich da gesehen habe war das geilste überhaupt... Da standen 3 Mensch Krieger vor mir... Mit den Namen... xDD Ali, Murat, Rashi... Und dann sagten die... "Willst stress alter?" rofl... musste mich weglachen... Hab auch noch irgentwo davon nen Pic... Aber weiß gerade net wo... Werde es nachschicken


lg


----------



## Tomatensuppe (16. November 2010)

Hi


hab ausversehen auf Zwergensprache umgestellt und war verwundert das mich niemand Verstand.
Im Chat fragen oder nen GM war mir zu peinlich und so hab ich meinen ersten Tag WoW damit verbacht im Internet nach der Lösung zu suchen 
Ach das waren noch Zeiten damals....

Mfg


----------



## Kalamazoo (16. November 2010)

So tolle Erlebnisse wie so viele andere hab ich nicht beizusteuern. 
Da seltsamste an was ich mich erinnern kann....: 

Es begab sich zu einer Zeit als Goldene Perlen wie verrückt im Haus der Gebote gehandelt wurden.
Da wollte sich natürlich auch eine Magierin ein Stück von der Pizza abschneiden. Also ab nach Azshara (Nicht der Server sondern das Gebiet) und Myrmidonen gekloppt bis zum Erbrechen.
Es dauerte eine Weile bis sie bemerkte das etwas nicht stimmen konnte.
Der Berg von Leichen um sie herum wurde immer höher, das Blut färbte den Strand sowie das Meer ganz Azeroths schon rot....
Huch! Die Leichen schienen durch irgendeine höhere Macht (Mittlerweile bekannt als "Umgefallener Kaffeepot der Putze") daran gehindert zu werden ins elektronische Nirvana zu entschwinden....
Sah toll aus... Eine 60 Magierin vor den ganzen toten Echsen.

Irgendwo mag noch ein Screen rumfliegen.Ich such mal und berreichere evtl. das I-net damit


----------



## Redrak (16. November 2010)

Ein Plural für Mob?
Meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach z.B. Mobs!


----------



## Alpax (16. November 2010)

Ich hatte mit meinen Druiden einmal folgendes ... flug (als Flugform) durch die Gegend ... Servercrash oder Disco .. kA .. auf einmal war ich halt raus ... als ich mich wieder einloggen konnte war ich in Castergestalt ... aber nochimmer am fliegen ... sah aus als würde ich schwimmen ... 

Ansonsten vlt. noch lustig: Ich war gildenintern Raid... ein Item dropte .. ich sofort NEEEEED plz warte schon so ewig ... aber ein Kollege brauchte es auch ... er /random .. würfelte ne 99 ... ich: oh mann ey ich warte schon so lange ... *flame*

/random ... 100 ... ROFL ... lautes Gelächter im TS


----------



## Weloss (16. November 2010)

das verrrückteste was mir jemals passiert ist als ich als geist gestorben bin .. war nicht so lustig


----------



## Friedensblume (16. November 2010)

Hmm.... da fallen mir so spontan zwei Sachen ein.

Erstens:
Ich stehe in Dalaran beim Brunnen und versuche meine Münzensammlung voll zu bekommen.
Ein paar andere mit der selben Absicht stehen um mich drum rum und unterhalten sich.
Einer davon... nennen wir ihn XY... jammert bei jeder geangelten Münze darüber, dass es wieder nicht die eine ist, die ihm fehlt und dass er schon alle mehrfach geangelt hat, nur eben diese eine noch nicht und das seit Tagen und Wochen....
Ein anderer fragt nach einer längeren Pause nach, ob XY denn immernoch kein Glück gehabt hätte.
Darauf XY: "Ne, wenn ich diese eine Münze bekomme, siehste sofort zwei Erfolge von mir."
Einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde später liest man im Chat:
[XY] hat den Erfolg ["Da is' Gold im Brunnen!"] errungen!
[XY] hat den Erfolg ["Der Münzmeister"] errungen!
Das Gelächter war groß... 
Screenshot hab ich glaub noch irgendwo... falls jemand Beweise braucht. ;P

Zweitens:
Eines schönen Winterhauchfestes beschloss ich, dass ich mit meiner Blutelfen-Schneiderin unbegingt auch die rote Winterkleidung nähen können will. Dummerweise war diese zu diesem Zeitpunkt erst so lvl 20 rum, auf einem hasserfüllten PVP-Server beheimatet und das Rezept gibt es ja nur in Eisenschmiede.
Naja... egal... ich also auf in den Zeppelin ins Schlingendorntal, dort ins Wasser gehüpft und nach Westfall geschwommen und von dort durch die Wälder von Elwynn nach Sturmwind... tot!
War ja klar... also ein zwei weitere Male in Sturmwind gestorben und dann auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen, als Geist den Weg durch die Tiefenbahn nach Eisenschmiede zurückzulegen und mich dort wiederzubeleben. 
Wer bemerkt den Fehler? Richtig... das geht garnet. -.-
Ich also beim Geistheiler in IF angelangt, meinen Irrtum bemerkt und wieder auf den Weg zurück gemacht um mich dann eben doch mühsam von SW aus durchzusterben.
Dummerweise war ich dann in IF durch irgendwas so abgelenkt, dass ich in den Lavakessel in der Mitte gefallen bin, wo ich festsaß. Automatisch freisetzen ging nicht, da ich ja tot war, also GM angeschrieben. Nach kurzer Wartezeit meldete sich ein netter GM, der mich kurz belächelte und mich dann beim Geistheiler wiederbelebte. Und zu meiner großen Freude war es der bei IF, so dass ich mich freudestrahlend auf den Weg in die Zwergenstadt begab, ein paar Mal mehr das zeitliche segnete und endlich vor dem netten Goblin mit dem langersehnten Rezept stand und auf kaufen drückte.
Mittlerweile ist sie lvl 40 und näht fleißig warme rote Wintermäntel für den modebewussten Hordler von Welt.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2010)

Friedensblume schrieb:


> WInterhauchfestgeschichte...



Weisst du inzwischen dass es sie auch in Orgrimmar gibt?^^


----------



## Friedensblume (16. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weisst du inzwischen dass es sie auch in Orgrimmar gibt?^^



Da gibt es die grüne... nicht die rote. Zumindest war das vor zwei Jahren noch so, denn da spielt die Geschicht.... 
(Ja, ich weiß... ich level langsam...)


----------



## Herz des Phönix (16. November 2010)

Friedensblume schrieb:


> War ja klar... also ein zwei weitere Male in Sturmwind gestorben und dann auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen, als Geist den Weg durch die Tiefenbahn nach Eisenschmiede zurückzulegen *und mich dort wiederzubeleben.*




Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das geht doch gar nicht ^^
Bin mal irgendwo gestorben ... in Sen'jin glaub ich. Dann bemerkte ich, dass ich ja als Geist schneller laufen konnte. Dachte mir: "Super, gleich mal nach Klingenhügel laufen und mich dort vom Geistheiler wiederbeleben lassen"
Als ich den Geistheiler angesprochen hab, hat der mich dann auch gerezzt... nur beim Friedhof von Sen'jin :S


----------



## Renox1 (16. November 2010)

Kujon schrieb:


> screenshot, or didn't happen ;-)



Falsch. ;-)


----------



## Emyr (16. November 2010)

hab nen level 1 char nach nethersturm gebracht und dort leute verarscht, war ganz witzig


----------



## Cemesis (16. November 2010)

Ich erlebe jeden Tag die absolut verrücktesten Sachen in WoW wenn ich mich einlogge...

besonders dann wenn man den /2 verfolgt, wenn sich die Kiddys an den Haaren gehen.


Mfg


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. November 2010)

Allein bei dem Titel wars mir klar ...


> Das ABSOLUT verrückteste was euch bei WoW passiert ist!


Es folgt eine ungescreente GM-Geschichte ^^ ...


----------



## heiduei (16. November 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Wenn er ein GM vor dem Namen hat und dadurch unsterblich ist, dann ist das Solo-Machen der Instanzen ein Exploit.
> Beiträge lesen hilft.
> 
> Abgesehen davon glaube ich die Geschichte auch nicht.
> Kein normaler Mensch würde von so einer Situation keine 1000 Screenshots machen. Die meisten würden vermutlich sogar frapsen....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHrtdzKwD4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tjaaaaa, scho scheise, gell ? 

Soviel ich jetzt weis is es so, das man das Zeichen bekommt wenn sich der Gm verklickt/einen falschen command eingibt


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eben nicht, man ist nur unangreifbar. Unsichtbar muss man sich schon selbst machen.
> 
> Achja, und ein GM gibt dir das Item indem er einen spell nutzt, und um einen Account GM Fähigkeiten zu verleihen, muss man... halt etwas anderes machen. =/
> 
> Also ist seine Geschichte sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Es wird denke ich eine extra "Gamemaster Account" Datenbank geben.
Und die Geschichte ist erfunden wie 90% der anderen auch die WoW Spieler so rumerzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. 



heiduei schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Soll das ein Beweis sein?


----------



## heiduei (16. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es wird denke ich eine extra "Gamemaster Account" Datenbank geben.
> Und die Geschichte ist erfunden wie 90% der anderen auch die WoW Spieler so rumerzählen wenn der Tag lang ist.
> 
> 
> ...




öhm...jaaaaa ???
zufälligerweise gibt es nochmehr von diesen Videos xDD


----------



## Euphemia (16. November 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das geht doch gar nicht ^^
> Bin mal irgendwo gestorben ... in Sen'jin glaub ich. Dann bemerkte ich, dass ich ja als Geist schneller laufen konnte. Dachte mir: "Super, gleich mal nach Klingenhügel laufen und mich dort vom Geistheiler wiederbeleben lassen"
> Als ich den Geistheiler angesprochen hab, hat der mich dann auch gerezzt... nur beim Friedhof von Sen'jin :S



Ist mir auch schon passiert aber auf dem Weg durchs Sumpfland, dachte ich laufe dann halt als Geist nach Sturmwind (mit einem Nachtelfen) nur als ich mich gerezzt habe war ich wieder im Sumpfland^^;.

Bin einmal in einer Instanz aus dem Spiel geflogen und als ich mich wieder eingeloggt habe waren alle Gruppenmitglieder in Unterwäsche^^; Erst dachte ich die hätten sich einen Spass erlaubt bis mir das nochmals passiert ist und sehr wahrscheinlich einfach ein Grafikfehler war.


----------



## heiduei (16. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Bin einmal in einer Instanz aus dem Spiel geflogen und als ich mich wieder eingeloggt habe waren alle Gruppenmitglieder in Unterwäsche^^; Erst dachte ich die hätten sich einen Spass erlaubt bis mir das nochmals passiert ist und sehr wahrscheinlich einfach ein Grafikfehler war.



das war doch mal ein bug, der bei mehreren aufgetreten ist oder ?
ich hatte des öfters, aber auch beim betreten der Instanz


----------



## Frauenversteher (16. November 2010)

Das verrückteste was mir passiert ist...

war zu classic Zeiten, da hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, saß zu fünft drumrum und hat sich unterhalten!
Und man soll es kaum glauben...da waren die Leute noch freundlich.


----------



## Dweencore (16. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Bin einmal in einer Instanz aus dem Spiel geflogen und als ich mich wieder eingeloggt habe waren alle Gruppenmitglieder in Unterwäsche^^; Erst dachte ich die hätten sich einen Spass erlaubt bis mir das nochmals passiert ist und sehr wahrscheinlich einfach ein Grafikfehler war.


Sowas habe ich fast jede Woche xD 
Echt nervig


----------



## bloodyPete (16. November 2010)

das verrückteste erlebte ich mit meiner Orc Kriegerin auf Stufe 20 vor 2 Jahren. Ich hatte ein Ticket geschrieben (ka wesswegen) und Queste munter weiter.
Zag, der GM schrieb mich an ich soll stehen bleiben. Dann tauchte ein kleiner Untoter in den Blauen Gewand der GMs auf und klärte mit mir das Problem, danach sagte er noch ob ich noch etwas brauchte, schenkte mir Kekse und verwandelte mich für 10min in einen Goblin Piraten. 
Passiert selten, aber wenn der GM in der gleichen Zone wie man selbst ist, und man ist weit und breit alleine, dann kann es vor kommen, dass er auftaucht. (klingt wie ne wichtelgeschichte für kleine kinder^^)


----------



## Cantharion (16. November 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Das verrückteste was mir passiert ist...
> 
> war zu classic Zeiten, da hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, saß zu fünft drumrum und hat sich unterhalten!
> Und man soll es kaum glauben...da waren die Leute noch freundlich.



Hab ich auch zu bc und wotlk Zeiten erlebt...


----------



## Jeckel93 (16. November 2010)

> Erstens:
> Ich stehe in Dalaran beim Brunnen und versuche meine Münzensammlung voll zu bekommen.
> Ein paar andere mit der selben Absicht stehen um mich drum rum und unterhalten sich.
> Einer davon... nennen wir ihn XY... jammert bei jeder geangelten Münze darüber, dass es wieder nicht die eine ist, die ihm fehlt und dass er schon alle mehrfach geangelt hat, nur eben diese eine noch nicht und das seit Tagen und Wochen....
> ...



Hehe da kann ich auch was erzählen. Das war zu BC Zeiten und ich habe dort in Arena als Jäger gegen einen Heiler Druiden gespielt. Jedenfalls war Line of Sight nicht aktiviert und ich konnte so durch die Wände durchballern mein Pet von überall auf den Gegner schicken etc. Eigentlich mega der Vorteil für mich nur waren heal druiden durch nen bug extrem op und deswegen ging das Match einfach 30 Min bevor der Druide abgebrochen hat. Naja nach dem Match standen beide Teams in Shattrath und der Druide hatte sich beschwert, wie scheisse es docht ist, dass ich durch die Wände schiessen kann und die Admins sollen endlich V-Maps reinbringen (Maps mit Line of Sight). Das geile kommt jetzt. Die allererste Nachricht die nach der Beschwerde vom Druiden im Chat kam, war die Systemnachricht des Admins, das mit dem nächsten Serverneustart V-Maps installiert sind.

Was meint ihr wie mein team kollege und ich mich schäpp gelacht haben + die Leute des anderen Teams.. Das war vlt ein komischer Zufall


----------



## BobaBasti (16. November 2010)

Selfhero schrieb:


> Das verrückteste bei mir war, als ich mich mit einen Level 1 im Handelschannel angelegt hatte =D Naja der Witz ist halt, dass er von mir 10g haben wollte und ich dann zu ihn sagte das man das auch netter sagen kann =P Und dann wurd der ganz schön sauer und so. Dann wollte er das ich vor SW kommen soll und weil ich ja eh Langeweile hatte bin ich dann dahin gekommen... Aber was ich da gesehen habe war das geilste überhaupt... Da standen 3 Mensch Krieger vor mir... Mit den Namen... xDD Ali, Murat, Rashi... Und dann sagten die... "Willst stress alter?" rofl... musste mich weglachen... Hab auch noch irgentwo davon nen Pic... Aber weiß gerade net wo... Werde es nachschicken
> 
> 
> lg




Das ist wirklich originel^^
Bei mir ähnlich zu Anfangszeiten noch mit meinem Taurenkrieger (möge er in Frieden ruhen) fragte mich einer ob ich im mal 10s geben könnte.... ich sagte nein da ich gerade mal weniger hatte (war lvl 10 oder so)
Dann beleidigte er mich und sagte : Ach f**k dich ich hab eh 2 gold ... mh naja 

Und das beste war mal: Ich mitm Zwergen Hunter entscheide mich gerade für die Orakel... und dann DC nachdem ich mich wieder eingeloggt hatte sah ich shola von unten und wie die 2 Typen da auf mein Pet einschlugen. nur mein Pet starb nicht wenn es 0 Hp hatte viel dei Sterbeanimation iwie die welt runter^^


----------



## xXDennisXx (16. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> Du verstehst es nicht oder?
> 
> ...



Hey,

Man muss erst den "SecurityLevel" in der DB ändern. Alle normalen Player haben natürlich "0". Ein GM hat einen höheren SecurityLevel! Also ist das unmöglich, dass der "GM" ihn zu einen angeblichen GM gemacht hat, da er etwas in der DB ändern müsste. Und das hat er nicht gemacht, weil es ein Kündigungsgrund ist!


----------



## Duselette (16. November 2010)

Jeckel93 schrieb:


> Hehe da kann ich auch was erzählen. Das war zu BC Zeiten und ich habe dort in Arena als Jäger gegen einen Heiler Druiden gespielt. Jedenfalls war Line of Sight nicht aktiviert und ich konnte so durch die Wände durchballern mein Pet von überall auf den Gegner schicken etc. Eigentlich mega der Vorteil für mich nur waren heal druiden durch nen bug extrem op und deswegen ging das Match einfach 30 Min bevor der Druide abgebrochen hat. Naja nach dem Match standen beide Teams in Shattrath und der Druide hatte sich beschwert, wie scheisse es docht ist, dass ich durch die Wände schiessen kann und die Admins sollen endlich V-Maps reinbringen (Maps mit Line of Sight). Das geile kommt jetzt. Die allererste Nachricht die nach der Beschwerde vom Druiden im Chat kam, war die Systemnachricht des Admins, das mit dem nächsten Serverneustart V-Maps installiert sind.
> 
> Was meint ihr wie mein team kollege und ich mich schäpp gelacht haben + die Leute des anderen Teams.. Das war vlt ein komischer Zufall



unglaublich. ein unglaubliches erlebnis von einem P-Server!


----------



## Rongor (16. November 2010)

Ich hab mich in meiner WoW-Zeit bei *blasc* angemeldet!


----------



## Isiolas (16. November 2010)

Nun angefangen hat das durch eine zufälliges zusammen treffen zwischen mir und glaube heisst Volcan son riesiger Elite Mob der glaube Brennende Steppe rum läuft also wo man früher lvl 60 Zeiten Leder und Schuppen bei den Drachkin gefarmt hat. Ich war so in meinem Trott mit Musik an nichts böses ahnend bis ich rückwärts in ihn reingelaufen bin und jajaja weiss die Jäger mit dem berüchtigtem Rückwärtsmove ^^. Da ich kurze Zeit vorher epische Bogenquest aus Mc nach Wochen geschafft hatte war ich auf einem leichtem Höhenflug oder Wahn ka war ja ne Aktion damals. Also ich nich faul gekitet Slalom durch die kleinen Welpen die da rum fliegen und evoila Volci war schrott. Nun kam die Idee, ich ab ins AH ne lvl ka 10 schusswaffe gekauft und kleinste muni. Nach langem suchen und warten Volci wieder gefunden und an passendem Ort abgepasst und bis Seehain gekitet. Ich kam aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus was da alles geschrieben wurde könnt ihr euch vorstellen mit seinem erstem Char da mit lvl 20 mobs rumkloppen auf einmal wütet son 30m grosser rot glühender Monstermob rum ^^. War für mich das ustigste was ich bisher erlebt habe kann leidr nicht mehr wieder geben was die kleinen alles geschrieben haben aber ich habe geweint vor lachen.


----------



## blockbuster777 (16. November 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal zu BC Zeiten mit einem Kumpel in Ratchet getroffen. Wir wollten des Erfolges wegen HdW durchmachen. Nachdem WoW sich aufgehängt hat mußte ich WoW mithilfe ALT+F4 beenden. Auf dem Logscreen war mein Char OHNE Aufenthaltsort. Nach dem einloggen stand ich nicht weit von Hammerfall und es hat , KEIN SCHERZ, Savannenstreuner vom Himmel geregnet. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war um mich herum alles voll von den Dingern. Alle auf dem Level vom Brachland und passiv. Nach einem Neustart stand ich immernoch vor Hammerfall aber es war alles wieder normal. Also entweder ein echt verrückter Bug oder es hat mir jemand LSD in mein Mana getan.
> Werde wenn ich zu hause bin mal nachsehen ob ich die Screenshots von dem Vorfall noch auf der Platte hab... das sah echt geil aus.




Genau das gleiche ist mir vor 2 Jahren auch passiert. Bin im Brachland gestorben und Stand beim Geistheiler im Arathihochland. Hab mich Dort wieder belebt und konnte durch Arathihochland laufen.

Nur waren nirgend NPC zu finden nich mal Mobs. Irgendwann hab ich in die Luft geschaut und alle Viecher die im brachland rumgrauchen sind in der Luftlanggelaufen. Sogar nen Level 17 troll Hunter ist mir da begegnet.

Hab dann nen relogg gemacht und war wieder im Brachland..

War echt nen Kranker Scheiss 

Mfg Glaimi Allianz Azshara


----------



## Nerevar88 (16. November 2010)

Isiolas schrieb:


> Nun angefangen hat das durch eine zufälliges zusammen treffen zwischen mir und glaube heisst Volcan son riesiger Elite Mob der glaube Brennende Steppe rum läuft also wo man früher lvl 60 Zeiten Leder und Schuppen bei den Drachkin gefarmt hat. Ich war so in meinem Trott mit Musik an nichts böses ahnend bis ich rückwärts in ihn reingelaufen bin und jajaja weiss die Jäger mit dem berüchtigtem Rückwärtsmove ^^. Da ich kurze Zeit vorher epische Bogenquest aus Mc nach Wochen geschafft hatte war ich auf einem leichtem Höhenflug oder Wahn ka war ja ne Aktion damals. Also ich nich faul gekitet Slalom durch die kleinen Welpen die da rum fliegen und evoila Volci war schrott. Nun kam die Idee, ich ab ins AH ne lvl ka 10 schusswaffe gekauft und kleinste muni. Nach langem suchen und warten Volci wieder gefunden und an passendem Ort abgepasst und bis Seehain gekitet. Ich kam aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus was da alles geschrieben wurde könnt ihr euch vorstellen mit seinem erstem Char da mit lvl 20 mobs rumkloppen auf einmal wütet son 30m grosser rot glühender Monstermob rum ^^. War für mich das ustigste was ich bisher erlebt habe kann leidr nicht mehr wieder geben was die kleinen alles geschrieben haben aber ich habe geweint vor lachen.



Hab sowas ähnliches mal gemacht da sind wir mit unsrer Gilde SW-Raiden gegangen und haben dann den guten König durch die halbe Stadt geschleppt und dann am Ende neben Hogger gekillt xD


----------



## Friedensblume (16. November 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber das geht doch gar nicht ^^
> Bin mal irgendwo gestorben ... in Sen'jin glaub ich. Dann bemerkte ich, dass ich ja als Geist schneller laufen konnte. Dachte mir: "Super, gleich mal nach Klingenhügel laufen und mich dort vom Geistheiler wiederbeleben lassen"
> Als ich den Geistheiler angesprochen hab, hat der mich dann auch gerezzt... nur beim Friedhof von Sen'jin :S



Hast du weiter gelesen? Direkt im nächsten Satz hab ich das ja geschrieben, dass das nicht ging. 
Bei mir war es damals allerfings so, dass es garnicht ging... konnte den Geistheiler glaub netmal ansprechen.

Hier übrigens der Screen von dem ersten Vorfall: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1510/wowscrnshoterfolg.jpg


----------



## blockbuster777 (16. November 2010)

Tante Edit nochmal

Zu BC Zeiten 2on2 gespielt. meiner einer Shadow Priest Kollege Fire Mage, JA Fire....

Wir nen TAg Arena gemacht und auf einmal meinte mein Kollege im TS WTF ich kann meinen Pyro Instant ohne CD Abfeuern sooft ich will.

Könnt euch ja vorstellen was das zu BC Zeiten für nen DMG war jedenfalls haben gut gespielt in der Arena an dem TAg.

Leider war es am nächsten TAg weg, schätze mal war nen Bug ...


----------



## WoWevolution (16. November 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Weiß nimmer welcher Server, als jemand nen Raid suchte...
> 
> normale Suchanfrage:
> *<bladingens> Suche Gruppe für ICC25er 8/12 erfahrung...* etcpp... Halt Standard, was da so drin steht ^^
> ...


hmmm soweit ich weis gibts dafür irgendnen programm oder addon aber frag mich nicht^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. November 2010)

Isiolas schrieb:


> Nun angefangen hat das durch eine zufälliges zusammen treffen zwischen mir und glaube heisst Volcan son riesiger Elite Mob der glaube Brennende Steppe rum läuft also wo man früher lvl 60 Zeiten Leder und Schuppen bei den Drachkin gefarmt hat. Ich war so in meinem Trott mit Musik an nichts böses ahnend bis ich rückwärts in ihn reingelaufen bin und jajaja weiss die Jäger mit dem berüchtigtem Rückwärtsmove ^^. Da ich kurze Zeit vorher epische Bogenquest aus Mc nach Wochen geschafft hatte war ich auf einem leichtem Höhenflug oder Wahn ka war ja ne Aktion damals. Also ich nich faul gekitet Slalom durch die kleinen Welpen die da rum fliegen und evoila Volci war schrott. Nun kam die Idee, ich ab ins AH ne lvl ka 10 schusswaffe gekauft und kleinste muni. Nach langem suchen und warten Volci wieder gefunden und an passendem Ort abgepasst und bis Seehain gekitet. Ich kam aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus was da alles geschrieben wurde könnt ihr euch vorstellen mit seinem erstem Char da mit lvl 20 mobs rumkloppen auf einmal wütet son 30m grosser rot glühender Monstermob rum ^^. War für mich das ustigste was ich bisher erlebt habe kann leidr nicht mehr wieder geben was die kleinen alles geschrieben haben aber ich habe geweint vor lachen.




ööööhm... zu classic zeiten lord kazzak in irgendwelche städte gezogen, bevorzugt allianzstädte oder startgebiete *bösegrins* damals mußte den dann immer ein GM entfernen, aber bis dahin war das spielen nicht mehr möglich ^^
oder als hexer lowlevels, die iiirgendwohin geportet werden wollten, in highlevel gebiete geportet... jaja, damals war die welt noch gut


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. November 2010)

ich war mal alleine im alterac tal bg und hab alleine vanndar umgehaun, war gegen ende von bc


----------



## fir3bug (16. November 2010)

mir is auc hgrad was lustiges eingefallen... 

zu bc zeiten hab ich meinen 1 cahr gelevelt, einen menschen schurken...

fand den so geil, dass ich von alles und jedem n screen gemacht hab.. 

nun ja... denn hab ich mir mal überlegt, dass es ziemlich geil aussieht wie der zuhaut, mit seinen schwertern...

also wollte ich (ka, wo das war, aber es war an einem hang, und gelbe riesenschildkröten waren da) n screen machen, wie ich dem vieh also voll eine auf den deckel gebe^^

und da hau ich, und hau ich (autohit) und versuche imemr den richtigen moment abzupassen... (ca 10 screens insgesamt).

der brüller dabei, ich hab dabei nciht meine lebensanzeige im auge behalten, und bin auf einmal tot gewesen.

und das schlimme dabei, ic hhatte immernoch keinen guten screeny dabei -.-"

naja, hab den voller ärger wow geschlossen 

aber immer noch rogue ftw


----------



## Tenday (16. November 2010)

FEUERELEMENTARE spawnen mitten in IF !!! 

Ehrlich, is mir heut passiert!


----------



## Bado1911 (16. November 2010)

Athene; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7wxTqKzGYM&feature=channel


----------



## Shamiden (16. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Hm.
> Das Verrückteste überhaupt....
> 
> Ich hab mal gesehen, wie nen Pala in Classic Schaden gemacht hat....Nein....ernsthaft.



a echt jetzt oha


----------



## comertz_pole (16. November 2010)

Impes schrieb:


> Classiczeiten.
> 
> Naxxramas.
> 
> ...



ich kann mich nit erinnern das naxxramas ausgänge hatte soweit ichw eis musste man sich immer rausporten (ruhestein etc)


----------



## Arthas1993 (16. November 2010)

das verrückteste war bei mir das:

Spielte grade meinen ersten cahr auf 80 und wollte HDB gehn. so kein problem nur ich war noch in sw und 
fahr mit schiff los und hab genau, aber genau beim ladeschirm einen dc.
als ich wieder einloggte war ich auf einen Schiff, das war aber komplett leer und ankerte weit vor der küste von Nordent, 
naja soweit noch nicht schlimm, mach als dk nen portal zur schwarzen festung, nur das komische ich komme iwo in den grizzlyhügeln raus und zwar
weit in der luft und stürze in den tot, 
so lasse geist frei und war plötzlich in den pestländern auf der schwarzen festung und fall runter,
die andren grp. mitglieder fragen schon wo ich binn ??
aber ging dann doch noch gut aus und fand nen geistheiler iwo in der nähe der kappele, hatte zwar noch 10 min den debuff aber war noch HDB dabei


----------



## Chanwook (16. November 2010)

da is mir schon zu viel passiert um da das beste raus zu filtern, aber zum thema gm, es gab früher mal bugs diesbezüglich, auf meinem alten realm konnte man ne zeitlang und /who gucken wo die gms waren, also zum auf der gm insel und so. das war schon lustig.
oder nach einem ticket schrieb ich irgendwann jemanden, drückte die whisper taste und hab ausversehen den gm von vorher geschrieben und es wurde nicht geblockt worauf die antwort kam "das sollte eigenlich nicht funktionieren"  .

Ach und noch was, das wissen bestimmt noch alle bc spieler : duell mit nem icemage in der scherbenwelt und springen nachdem er seine nova mit ner frostbolt lanze löste und man ist auf und davon geschwebt. man konnte alles aus der luft machen, casten elites klatschen oder auch allys aus der luft umhaun^^ das war echt geil .....


----------



## rgeva (16. November 2010)

Das witzigste was mir mal passiert war, ich konnte in azeroth fliegen Oo
Und zwar war ich auf dem weg zu den Sturmgipfeln dort dailys machen, plötzlich stürzte mein spiel ab und ich versuchte mich erneut einzuloggen, als ich mich eingeloggt hatte traute ich meinen Augen nicht und dachte ich wäre besoffen oder sonstwas^^. Ich fand mich in in Kalimdor wieder genau genommen Auberdine/Dunkelküste, nur mit dem unterschied das ich auf meinem Flugmount flog und die Gegend keine NPC´s enthielt bis auf...ja diesen Frostwrym am Himmel...ja die Frostwryms aus Eiskrone flogen am Himmel von Kalimdor, ich wollte versuchen nach Darnassus zu fliegen doch irgendwie hatte ich schiss und reloggte, danach war alles wieder normal und ich befand mich in den Sturmgipfeln wieder


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (16. November 2010)

hab rausgefunden, dass ein ingame wow freund von mir den ich schon lange kenne bei mir im ort wohnt und nichtmal 1 km weg von mir. so klein ist die welt ^^


----------



## Unbekannteralsdu (16. November 2010)

Also ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich mit meinem Schurken das erste mal icc war und auch nur 6 Bosse gelegt habe was i-wie shcon traurig isz aber egal. Naja jedenfalls vor dem Kampf gegen modermine hab cih spaßeshalber mein haustier ich glaube es war ein Anconahuhn oder so raus geholt. Woraufhin wir auf einmal infight waren und auch nur wenige minuten später unser Tank den ompletten trash von ICC tanken durfte. Das fand ich schonm geil. Das beste war als ich wärend des fights mein pet wider einsteckete verschwanden alle Gegner. Nun wollte ich es natürlich probieren ob es an meinem Pet lag ich holte es erneut raus und tadaaaaaaa Sindragosa stand vor uns im Raum von Modermine die uns dann instand mit einem Atem weg gebämst hat :`D
Hoffe ihr habt auch noch schöne GEschichten

MFG


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Ein....nennen wir es..."etwas übetriebenes" Rollenspielpärchen. Es war zumindest außergewöhnlich...


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein....nennen wir es..."etwas übetriebenes" Rollenspielpärchen. Es war zumindest außergewöhnlich...



Nähere Informationen bitte


----------



## Killding (16. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Als GM ist man NIEMALS unsichtbar. Ausser du hast die Fähigkeit die es macht.



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Hast du schon einen GM rumrennen sehn ?[/font]


----------



## Shaila (16. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen GM rumrennen sehn ?



Letztens in Zul'aman, wie so oft wenn ich da hingehe und der GM die verbuggte Tür öffnen muss.

Aber in AQ war er mal unsichtbar. Lag wohl daran, dass er den gesamten Raid "ausversehen" ausgelöscht hatte.


----------



## OnkelPle (16. November 2010)

Ok, mal überlegen... achja... Die Server waren wieder oben, noch bevor ich am Mittwoch duschen konnte!!!11elf

Ne mal im Ernst. Was war das verrückteste... hmmm... Ok, dann wohl doch das mit dem duschen...

Übertragung Ende!


----------



## kilerwakka (16. November 2010)

das verückteste was mir pasiert ist ich hab mich mit meien lv 80er hunter neben hogar gestellt und er hatt mich nach einigerzeit wirklich dakillt... nene scherz

mh das verückteste ich bin mal von dalla mit rüssi runtergesprungen um eien tank für ne ini zu finden als es noch keien dungenfinder wie jetzt gibt (hab das als werbung gesgt springe von dalla wenn ein tank bei uns in der ini mit geht das hat einer und wie versprochen bin ich dan runtergehüpft^^)


----------



## kilerwakka (16. November 2010)

mir ist noch was eingefallenals ich mal im ocu starb und eien dc hatte bin ich als ich mich wieder einlogte im Brachland neben den Geisterheiler gestanden (Blödgug und denkend:scheis bug)


----------



## Tounho (16. November 2010)

Mal überlegen...

Zu ich gleube BC Zeiten, bin ich mit meinem Krieger mit dem Zeppelin von Og nach UC geflogen. Es waren auch andere an Bord. Kam nach dem Start ein Kurzer Ladebalken (ohne Karte) und dann waren wir über dem Steinkrallengebierge und sind gefallen, gefallen und gefallen...
Waren dann natürlich tot und haben Angefangen zu unseren Leichen, die leider in den Bergen lagen, zu laufen. Letzendlich hat uns dann ein GM vor Donnerfels gerezzt und versichert, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Absturzes so gering ist, dass dass wahrscheinlich niewieder passieren wird. Screens hab ich keine, da ich damals (lvl ~30) nichtmal wusste was ein Add-On ist.


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ich wette, spätestens seit diesem moment mag der keine Katzen mehr.



ich musste grad so lachen  genial !

btt : My craziest moment

Als ich damals mit meinem DK frisch 80 war und ein Duel gegen einen Krieger gemacht hab ...
wir beide kaum noch Leben, ich renn außer Range um ihn mit Krankheiten zuzuknallen
Er fast tot ... ich möchte Todesgriff machen um Ihn den letzten Hit zu geben.

In diesem Moment zündet der Gute sein Gegenzauber a.k.a Schildreflekt
Ich werd zu ihm gezogen, mein Kopf verarbeitet die Situation nicht schnell genug *g*
Ich renn ein paar Schritte vor, fall die Schlucht runter und erhalte den " Fall Erfolg "

Göttliche Situation !


----------



## pwnytaure (16. November 2010)

Plötzlich stand 3 sek lang ein illidan vor mir ...wup weg wup wieder da und wieder normal^^


----------



## Shelung (16. November 2010)

Also eigentlich ist man nicht einfach gm und unsichtbar. 

Why? Weil man ein gm tool braucht um all jenes zu nutzen.


Allerdings könnte blizz einen teil integriert haben und somit htte es durchaus von einem bug stammen können.




genauso wie nach dem einloggen ist *kein graffik fehler da ich net gestorben bin* kein wasser da und man kann weit laufen ^^

Oder was am besten ist/war. Durch wände geafeart werden. Vor allem in krygshymnenschlucht wenn man durch die wand feuern kann und keiner einen trifft^^.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2010)

Ich habe mal nen ganzen Tag lang nicht das geringste an geflenne, geflame und mimimi ingame erlebt. Aber wirklich nur ein mal.


----------



## Shelung (16. November 2010)

Achja das peinlichste.


War 60ger oder 70ger zeiten. glaube 70ger.


Ich ziehe 2 lowieso durch gnomeregan. Bei folgendem event nach ini eingan links in dem tunnel mit der gnomin die 2 wände sprengt.


Ich habe den gesagt man soll bloß nicht hinter die steine laufen. naja ich drücke ausversehen meine automatich gehen taste lauf rein und ebsagte wand war zu.
Ruhestein lief ja noch einige zeit. und sonst keine möglichkeit.


Also erstmal ticket geschrieben was mir schon arg peinlich war. Dann musste der gm kommen und mich rüber porten.... Ich glaube die zwei von damals lachen heute noch.




oder die troll ini in tanaris. Der altar wo sich unten tonnen an trollen sammeln. Ich mit *denke 70* alle gepullt und wie erwartet durften mir 3 lowies zusehen wie ich auf einmal tot da lag....

Ich ziehe echt immer die arschkarte xD


----------



## Thalasir (16. November 2010)

das ich was ich so schreibe is nicht ganz so spannend wi man anderes aber im vrletzten jahr beim Braufest bekam ich diesen krug der hatt ja den efekt das man damit langsam fällt und bei mir wurde der nich leer also auch nach braufest könnte ich immer überall runterspringen aus krug trinken und kam heil unten an leider funktionirte das nur etwa ein halbes jahr dan gings nichtmehr


----------



## Thalasir (16. November 2010)

Ich ziehe 2 lowieso durch gnomeregan. Bei folgendem event nach ini eingan links in dem tunnel mit der gnomin die 2 wände sprengt.


Ich habe den gesagt man soll bloß nicht hinter die steine laufen. naja ich drücke ausversehen meine automatich gehen taste lauf rein und ebsagte wand war zu.
Ruhestein lief ja noch einige zeit. und sonst keine möglichkeit.


ich hab mit der wand auch schon was erlebt ich hab mich vin der nämlich dreimal in meine spielergeschichte erschlagen lassen P


----------



## Reverend Bluesman (16. November 2010)

Bloodylilly schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Pics mehr davon.....Ich zwing auch niemanden das zu glauben...
> tatsache ist, das es wirklich so war!
> 
> Ist damals auf Vek'lor passiert....können sich vll noch ein paar allys dran erinnern, weil
> ...




 Ich habe zu BC Zeiten auf Server Baelgun ein ähnliches Erlebnis gehabt, da lief auch ein Spieler mit dem GM Kennzeichen rum. Wir waren mit dem auch in einer ini, er kam als sechster Spieler dazu. War aber langweilig, weil mehr Schaden hat er auch nicht gemacht.^^ Ich glaube, er hat damals auch Gruul und andere raids allein gemacht, hat nur -zig Stunden gedauert, bis der die Bosse down hatte. Blöderweise habe ich aber auch keine screens.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (16. November 2010)

einmal wurde unsere raidgilde nach einem patch in "wow blizzardeurope..blabla" umbenannt
egal wohin ich gegangen bin ständig kamen irgendwelche whisper
was ist das
das ist doch verboten eine gilde so zu nennen
usw.
leider wars nach ein paar stunden vorbei, aber mit blizz gilde in dala zu gammeln war episch 


oster event, nur noch ein haustier fehlt mir zum metaerfolg:

dieses haustier konnte man sich für 100 schokoeier kaufen
oder es kann zufällig in den osterverstecken drin sein
ich grad beim 99 sag zu meinem freund: pass auf im 100. kommt das pet und ich hab hier sinnlos die ganze zeit eier gesucht
ich mach das 100. ei auf und ihr könnt auch vorstellen was drin war ... ich bin ausgeflippt 
hier screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier: unser server als erstes on nach irgendeinem patch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe die bildgröße ist nicht störend


----------



## horsti88 (16. November 2010)

Es war einmal in Azeroth da habe ich /Pups eingegeben das war ABSOLUT verrückt...


----------



## pwnytaure (16. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen GM rumrennen sehn ?



jo nachdem wir den einen boss der iwan unsterblich wird gen uc gekitet haben^^


----------



## benwingert (16. November 2010)

Selfhero schrieb:


> Das verrückteste bei mir war, als ich mich mit einen Level 1 im Handelschannel angelegt hatte =D Naja der Witz ist halt, dass er von mir 10g haben wollte und ich dann zu ihn sagte das man das auch netter sagen kann =P Und dann wurd der ganz schön sauer und so. Dann wollte er das ich vor SW kommen soll und weil ich ja eh Langeweile hatte bin ich dann dahin gekommen... Aber was ich da gesehen habe war das geilste überhaupt... Da standen 3 Mensch Krieger vor mir... Mit den Namen... xDD Ali, Murat, Rashi... Und dann sagten die... "Willst stress alter?" rofl... musste mich weglachen... Hab auch noch irgentwo davon nen Pic... Aber weiß gerade net wo... Werde es nachschicken
> 
> 
> lg



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G6sHag5lNQ bei ca 1:25 
MfG


----------



## Mosie (16. November 2010)

das geilste bei mir war:

wir waren 5 hordler die in sw rumgammelten und wir haben 4 stunden nur pvp gemacht und einen ganzen deff raid veggehauen das war geil (server: die aldor)

oder halt versucht dr.wievel zu killen (sorry wenn es falsch geschrieben ist)


----------



## Rasgaar (16. November 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Also wirklich in echt verrückt war, dass ich Vollhirni als Bärendruide mit nem Pala ein Duell angefangen hab... Zu Classiczeiten eine saublöde Idee.



Ich glaub der Pala war ich 

Hatte damals auch ein Duell mit einem Feraldruiden... 
hat etwa 30 Minuten gedauert


----------



## Emplic (16. November 2010)

naja das verrückteste, was mir mal passiert ist, war folgendes:


server ist abgekackt und beim relog "stand" mein char in der luft direkt überm mahlstrom...! 

war halt nix zu sehen, außer grauer himmel...

übrigens hatten noch sau viele andere leute das problem und nach kurzer zeit standen da extrem viele chars auf einem fleck

und wenn man loslaufen wollte, lief der char unaufhörlich auf der stelle


hatte schon was


----------



## sixninety69 (16. November 2010)

Einige GM´s upgraden kurzzeitig die Accounts von Spielern und loggen sich mit denen direkt selbst ein um diverse Probleme zu beseitigen! Nur manche vergessen dann das ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen, kann ja passieren bei 1337 bearbeitete Tickets in der Woche! Aber Blizz lernt ja (teilweise) aus Fehlern 

BTT:

Mir ist nix verrücktes passiert, aber einwas ist mir noch so in Erinnerung:

Hab mal ziemlich heftig und ziemlich lang mit nem GM geflirtet und der hat mich dann an romantische Plätze geportet, beispielsweise die schwebenden Inseln in Nagrand! Dort hab ich dann immer Picknickkorb, Angelstuhl und andere aufstellbare Items ausgepackt und haben es uns dort gemütlich gemacht! Er war jedoch ganze Zeit über unsichtbar, aber immer ingame bei mir. Irgendwann meldete sich dann ein 2. GM bei mir "Tut mir leid, aber dein Ingame-Date wurde gerade verdonnert einen großen Stapel an Tickes abzuarbeiten" 

Gibt viele solcher lustigen GM Geschichten im Netz, sind ja auch nur Menschen ^.^


----------



## Aeiouz (16. November 2010)

Das witzigste war als auf einmal ein Moonwalkender Zwerg mitten im Luftraum über Dala stand und nicht wegkam. Naja hatte ein disco un war danch in der Luft, wollte los laufen aber kam nicht vom Fleck und die Laufanimation hat unaufhörlich weitergemacht. Man das hat genervt.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. November 2010)

es war an einem abend zu bc zeit wir raiden mit der gilde bt und kommen schlieslich zu illidan den wir als einzigen net down haben...

ok die raid leader geben anweisungen auf posi und taktik und besprechen wer wo was tun mus in fight dan plötzlich kommt in weisen buchstaben im chat ein* Viel Glück bei dem kampf*

das war keiner unserer raid member da kein name vor dem text stand für uns die einzigste erklärung war es das ein gm uns vl ma aus langeweile zuschaute wie wir illidan machn


----------



## Dranay (16. November 2010)

Das absolut durchgeknallteste, das mir je passiert ist, war als ich mit nem Freund einen Freundesaccount gemacht hatte.
Wir hatten die Verbindung aktiv, konnten aber uns weder gegenseitig rufen, noch bekamen wir den Freundesbonus.

Also schrieb ich ein Ticket und nach einigen Stunden meldete sich dann auch ein GM bei mir. Dieser probierte einige Sachen mit unseren Charakteren aus, der konnte sich sogar mit nem Char von meinem Account einloggen, obwohl ich mit meinem Chara grade on war. 

Jedenfalls, das Verrückte daran war, dass auch nach 2 Tagen kein GM wusste wo das Problem lag und er bat mich um Einverständniss, dieses Anliegen an Blizzard in den USA mitzuteilen, damit die sich das genauer angucken konnten. 
Fand ich schon irgendwie cool, dass wir nen Bug hatten, den nichtmal die GMs kannten oder wussten wie sie ihn lösen sollen. Nach ca. ner Woche ham sies dann hinbekommen und wir konnten endlich spielen.

Achja, bevor ichs vergesse. Ich hatte auch mal nen Bug auf Die Aldor, als der Server abschmierte. Unser Server war offline, aber mein Char wurde aufeinmal auf nem französischen Server angezeigt, konnte ihn sogar auswählen. Aber leider nicht einloggen damit o.O


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. November 2010)

Hab heute in ICC nach nem wipe am LK Garrosh angesprochen und keiner hat gemerkt das der buff weg war und der King trozdem down danach hab ich das Geheimniss gelüftet und alle ham sich noch mehr über den Gilden first Kill gefreut xD


----------



## Kräutersalz (16. November 2010)

Was hier Leute für einen ausgemachten Blödsinn von sich geben. Wenn ein GM Änderungen an deinem Charakter direkt vornimmt (zB dass durch einen Hacker ein Beruf gelöscht wurde oder ähnliches), wird man gebeten sich kurz auszuloggen. In dieser Zeit loggt sich der GM auf dem besagten Char ein und verleiht diesem für kurze Zeit GM Status. Wenn er das dann nicht komplett zurück setzt oder es durch einen Bug zu einem kleinen Fehler kommt, kann es durchaus sein dass das GM Logo noch vor dem Namen stehn bleibt.

Das ganze ist vor allem zu BC recht oft passiert.


----------



## Shamez (16. November 2010)

das verrückte bei mir is das mir noch nie was verrücktes passiert is...-.- (vielleicht is das ja das verrückte) 

oder zählt es wenn ich erzähle das ich durch einen großartigen voll verrückten zufall den timelessprotodrake bekomm habe?


----------



## Naguria (16. November 2010)

Mir ist vor etwa einem Jahr passiert dass mich der Ruhestein durchs ganze Spiel fliegen liess... Es war ein LVL 15 Twink der also eigentlich von Dunkelküste nach Darnassus porten, stattdessen hat es mich auf die Höhe von Mount Hijal geportet und irgendwie einfach durch die Welt geflogen... hatte schon seine Vorteile denn ich habe dadurch weite Teile entdeckt, doch als die Reise dann doch im Winterquell Elitegebiet endete wars aus die Maus Ach und ich wurde dann auf einem Friedhof in der Nähe von SW als Geist freigelassen.

Leider habe ich vor einer Woche ein Totalputz gemacht, dass der Pc vlt wieder mehr überlebt und habe die Screenshot-Slideshow mitgelöscht...


----------



## Mondokir (17. November 2010)

Als ich zu Classiczeiten von Donnerfels nach Orgrimmar mit einem Windreiter fliegen wollte, stürzte dieser plötzlich im Brachland einfach ab. So schliff er dann den gesamten Weg von Brachland nach Orgrimmar und blieb auch nebenbei noch an einigen Bäumen hängen. Problematisch war es dann als der Windreiter nach Orgrimmar hineinfliegen bzw -schleifen wollte. Er blieb einfach an der Mauer hängen. Ein Relog hat das ganze korrigiert und ich kam im Wegekreuz wieder on. Das ist mir einige male, relativ kurz hintereinander, passiert. Aber danach habe ich nicht mehr davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Mief (17. November 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal zu BC Zeiten mit einem Kumpel in Ratchet getroffen. Wir wollten des Erfolges wegen HdW durchmachen. Nachdem WoW sich aufgehängt hat mußte ich WoW mithilfe ALT+F4 beenden. Auf dem Logscreen war mein Char OHNE Aufenthaltsort. Nach dem einloggen stand ich nicht weit von Hammerfall und es hat , KEIN SCHERZ, Savannenstreuner vom Himmel geregnet. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war um mich herum alles voll von den Dingern. Alle auf dem Level vom Brachland und passiv. Nach einem Neustart stand ich immernoch vor Hammerfall aber es war alles wieder normal. Also entweder ein echt verrückter Bug oder es hat mir jemand LSD in mein Mana getan.
> Werde wenn ich zu hause bin mal nachsehen ob ich die Screenshots von dem Vorfall noch auf der Platte hab... das sah echt geil aus.


Das stimmt so nicht. Das waren keine normalen Savannenstreuner, die da vom Himmel geregnet sind. Das waren meine zu Savennenstreunern verwandelten Charaktere, die ich - als Multiboxer - versucht habe, auf dich fallen zu lassen. Aber du hast nur gewinkt und bist weitergeritten. Immer weiter und weiter, während dich meine Charaktere ständig verfehlten (Mutlibox-Anfänger). Irgendwann wurd's langweilig und ich hab die Multiboxausrüstung verkauft. Screenshots habe ich zwar gemacht, aber zusammen mit den Quittungen der Multibox-Hardware einem vorbeiziehenden Papierfrosch geschenkt.


----------



## Leodegan (17. November 2010)

Ob es wirklich "verrückt" ist, weis ich nicht. Ein wenig seltsam fand ich es schon:

Einige Wochen nach der Eröffnung der Hallen der Reflektion war ich als Heiler mit einer Random-Gruppe dort.

Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, schließt sich die Tür hinter einem, wenn das Event startet.
Bei der dritten oder vierten Mobgruppe (auf jeden Fall noch vor dem ersten Boss) wurde ich durch die geschlossene Tür gefeart und kam nicht wieder hinein.

Schnell stellte ich fest, dass ich den Tank und die DD zwar nicht sehen, aber sehr wohl heilen konnte. 
Mit ein, zwei kurzen Sätzen erklärte ich die Situation im Gruppenchat und bat meine Mitstreiter darum, in der Nähe der Tür zu kämpfen.
Ich habe natürlich nicht ernsthaft geglaubt, dass es funktionieren würde - aber wir haben beide Bosse ohne große Probleme gelegt.

Ich glaube die kleinen und großen Bugs, mit denen uns Blizzard manchmal unfreiwillig beglückt, sorgen für die seltsamsten Erlebnisse^^


----------



## discotiiia (17. November 2010)

Gaaanz lang isses her, müsste Classic gewesen sein :

1. Steh ich da so in Westfall rum, aufeinmal fliegt da n Typ auf nem Greif an mir vorbei. Nicht weit überm Boden aber definitv fliegend. Ich hab meinen Augen nicht getraut.

2. Und dann gabs da noch dieses Loch im Boden im Alteracgebirge das eine Zeit lang mysteriöserweise jedesmal aufging wenn man da einem von den Ogern aufs Maul gegeben hat.


----------



## Linoria (17. November 2010)

Ich war einmal mit meinem Shadow in einer Inzengrp für HdB oder HdS (kA mehr). Wir waren am porten und warteten auf die letzten. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mit einem Krieger ein Duell gemacht. Wie wir so kämpfen, fear ich ihn natürlich und in dieser Zeit hab´ ich ihn runtergehauen und in dem Moment, wo ein DoT von mir ihn besiegte, habe ich noch ein Schattenwort: Tod hinterhergeschickt..., was auch ankam. So killte ein Hordler einen Hordler.  

Was ich auch mal erlebt habe, wieder mit meinem Shadow, dass ich durch einen Bug in die Geisterwelt *über *dem Steinkrallengebirge landete und dort ganz langsam vor mich hin schwebte. Der Geisterheiler verschwand i-wann auch am Horizont...war ganz lustig, außer dass man durch die Bewegung weder freisetzten noch Ruhestein benutzen konnte. :/ 
Das gleiche ist mir auch mal über dem Hinterland passiert.


----------



## aridyne (17. November 2010)

das verrückestes was ich erlebt hatte war, das ich auf der insel quel danas von dem grubenlord gekillt worden bin, der von nen spieler wl versklaft hat. (2ter boss von sunwell)das konnte man durch nen bug und nen skill vom wl. da war was los auf der insel und ich war auf nem pvp server XD hab leider keine screens dazu müsste aber den bc vetaranen noch in erinnerung sein. war ca am anfang der aufbauten von den pavilions. 

mfg aridyne


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. November 2010)

Das Verrückteste, was mir je passiert ist in Wow?

*Der Handelschannel

*Da brauch ich gar nicht lange überlegen


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

Das verrückteste ist mir gestern passiert. Unsere 2te Gildenraidgruppe hat den LK noch nicht down. Da ich vorher für GRP 1 keine zeit hatte bin ich ausnahmsweise mal mit GRP 2 mitgegangen. Bis Sindra lief alles Prima. Dann hatten wir 2 wipes. Und der 3 versuch war einfach Göttlich.
Bis P3 alles kein Problem nur dan begang der mist. Ein Tank war Ruckzuck tot (keine ahnung warum) und der zweite übernahm. Dann Failte noch ein DD und 4 leute wurden ins Frostgrab gespert. einige Sekunden später waren alle tot bis auf ich (heal schamane) der eine Tank und 2 DDs.

Frostleuchtfeuer Spert DD Nr 1 ein. Ich geh oom. Tank stirbt. Sindra wandert zu DD Nr 2 und haut ihn aus den Socken (sindras leben sind zu der zeit bei knapp 100k. Ich habe inzwischen angefangen blitzschläge zu casten (mana aufladen^^) als Sindra sich schließlich zu mir dreht. Tja und jetzt gabs scheinbar nen bug. Während Sindra mich ca 10 man hittete und mich JEDESMAL verfehlte (hab nen Avoid von 6 % xD) war unser letzter DD plötzlich aus dem Frostgrab draußen und bolzte los. Und was soll ich sagen Sindra lag.


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (17. November 2010)

WoWevolution schrieb:


> hmmm soweit ich weis gibts dafür irgendnen programm oder addon aber frag mich nicht^^



Es gibt eine Art "Addon", das man sich laden kann, wo man Screens faken kann und auch das Gm logo vor dem Namen machen kann. Soweit ich es weiss geht das aber nur für Patch 2.4.x und wird nichtmehr weiter verbesasert, man kann es zwar noch benutzten, aber es gehen nichtmehr alle Funktionen.

BTT: Mei verrücktester Moment war ein ca 1/2 Stündiges Gespräch mit einen GM über Gott und die Welt. Wir haben über alles gequatscht, wie es so ist als Gm, wie das arbeiten und Leben in und um Paris ist und ein bissle über WoW, aber mehr allgemeines. Leider musste er dann doch zurück an die Arbeit, bin ja leider nicht der einzige Player 

Gruss der kleene Punker


----------



## Norua (17. November 2010)

Ich wurde per dungeonfinder in eine Gruppe für Seelenschmiede eingeladen die den 2. boss down hatte aber den ersten noch nicht^^


----------



## Dono (17. November 2010)

Wir hatten auch mal jmd bei uns in der Gilde, der für kurze Zeit GM vorm Namen hatte.
Konnten mit ihm chatten aber nicht interagieren. Er wurde nie online angezeigt, war er aber.
Deshalb glaub ich schon das die Geschichte stimmen kann.


----------



## Schwagilber (17. November 2010)

Ich bin damals mit meinem ersten char, einem lvl9 Krieger von Westfall über die Brücke nach Dämmerwald, dort zig mal gekillt worden, hab nur noch Skelette und Spinnen gesehen, nach 3 !!! Stunden damals hat mich ein ü2o lvl-char zurück nach Westfall begleitet, werde das nie vergessen.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (17. November 2010)

Leodegan schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich "verrückt" ist, weis ich nicht. Ein wenig seltsam fand ich es schon:
> 
> Einige Wochen nach der Eröffnung der Hallen der Reflektion war ich als Heiler mit einer Random-Gruppe dort.
> 
> ...



Da warst du nicht der einzigste XD


----------



## Dogarn (17. November 2010)

Mein verrücktester Moment war in Naxxramas (wotlk Version)
Meine damalige Gilde war seh abergläubisch was das Töten der katze am Eingang anging. Man wolle den besten Loot also sollte die Katze leben.
Zitat vom Meister der Gilde:
"Wenn ihr im Eingangsbereich irgendwas tötet, dann tötet die Maden und nicht die Katze."

Und man könnte meinen, dass alles gut laufen würde. Aber der kleine Schamane in mir denkt sich...
"Hmm. Mit Kettenblitz kann ich mehr Maden töten als mit dem Blitzschlag"
Und es kam wie es kommen muss:
Nach dem dritten Kettenblitz brüllt uns der Hauschef von Naxxramas entgegen dass uns Tod Und Verderben entgegenkommen werden!
Im Ts wurde gefragt wer die Katze getötet hat.
Kleinlaut wollte ich mich melden, sah aber pltzlich dieses in Rot gefärbte Wort, was man als DD nie gern sieht...
AGGRO

Nunja, erst passierte nix. das Ding wollt nicht weggehen. Ich teilte es meinen Leuten schon mit und die meinten dann Seelenruhig es wäre ein Bug.
Wir also mt Spinnenviertel angefangen. 
Erster Boss. Tot.
Zweiter Boss. Tot.
Langsam nervt mich das Rote Wort auf meinem Bildschirm.
Endboss Spinnenviertel...Tot.
Wir kommen zurück zum Eingang. Das wort war immer noch da, es passierte aber nichts.
Wir machten mit dem Seuchenviertel weiter. Alles wunderbar, ich brauche nicht nochmehr Spannung aufzubauen. Beim Noobfilter biß ich ins Gras, das Wort war weg. ich freute mich schon 
Aber als ich gerezzt worde fiel mir das Wort wieder auf. Ich konnte weder Essen noch trinken, was nervte.
Nach dem Seuchenviertel ging es ins kriegerviertel. Und da passierte es.
Kaum setze ich einen Fuß ins Kriegerviertel und vernahm das wilde Gebrüll der Reiter am Ende, da kamen auch die ersten Mobs auf uns zu.
Mutig tankten die Tanks, schwitzend heilten die Heiler Blutend kämpften die DDs.
Nach der ersten Mobwelle war eine kurze Pause und jetzt ist sie wieder vorbei.
Die zweite Welle kam an. Im Ts Hörte man fragen was los sei, die ersten dachten ans Desertieren.
Der Vorschlag wurde von unserm Herrn und Meister entschieden abgelehnt und so wurde weitergeprügelt. 

nach der dritten Mobwelle fiel mir ein etwas größerer Mob auf, der eine auffällige Blaue Rüstung anhatte.
der gute Instrukteur kam auf uns zu. 30 sekunden später lagen wir im Dreck.


Las wir nach einer kleinen Pause die Instanz wieder betraten, blinkte ein rotes Wort auf meinem Bildschirm auf...



Naxxramas sah ich erst 2 Wochen später wieder.


----------



## Dono (18. November 2010)

Haha


----------



## RedShirt (18. November 2010)

Wer Mr. Bigglesworth umnietet, verdient es nicht anders


----------



## therealhui (18. November 2010)

War vor gut 3 Jahren als ich mit meinem ersten Char damals in Desolace war. Da sah ich plötzlich wie ein Jäger an mir vorbeiflog, als dieser beim Flugmeister ankam, stieg dieser nicht ab sonder flog ruckelnd weiter. Ich folge diesem gleich bis in Wasser, wo er noch immer auf dem Flugmount weiterflog. War damals auf Onyxia. Zwecks screen müsste ich suchen.


----------



## Kuya (18. November 2010)

Bloodylilly schrieb:


> Was ist das verrückteste was Euch in Eurer WoW-Laufbahn je passiert ist.



Also das verrückteste ist gut. 
War aber so vieles in all den Jahren, ich weiß garnicht was das verrückteste war!?

Aber an die besten beiden Dinge der letzten Monate waren:

1.

Habe einen Freund, der einen B11Pala spielt, auf jedenfall war er in Tanaris am Questen, ich hatte ihn Zul'Farrak gezogen,
und er fragte wo eigentlich der "Un'Gogo-Krater" ist.

Ich sagte, ganz dort hinten, und deutete mit Zeigen in die Himmelsrichtung.. (da lang, kannste nicht verfehlen im TS2).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich höre kurze Zeit später ein: "ÖEEAAY.. ALTAHH!!?!#" gefolgt von der Todesanzeige seiner HP.
kurz nachgefragt... JA... er ist wirklich über die Düne geritten (mit Pala Aura) und in den Krater gestürzt. 


und 2.

Ich war mit meinem Shadowtwink in Uldaman.
Nach Wipe XY, standen alle bis auf den Toten Tank.
Der Healer war wohl beim Mana reggen für nen Tank Rezz, und der Hunter gammelte AFK rum, und wurde dauernd von so nem Skorpion angegriffen.

Ich tat dem armen AFK-Tropf den gefallen, ihn vor Reppkosten zu schützen und killte halt den Skorpid, solange der Hunter noch Leben hat.

Plötzlich jedoch flamed mich der Hunter so richtig agressiv wie ein 12 Jähriger mit Tollwut.
Er wollte anscheinend den Skorpid Zähmen, fand aber die "liebe dich" Taste nicht. 

Naja er rannte den Rest der Instanz komplett ohne ein Pet rum, und hat sich bei jeder Mobgruppe wieder und wieder aufgeregt.


----------



## Bitialis (18. November 2010)

Samstag Abend 19.50 Uhr Köln (komme aus München)
Shit Gamecard läuft aus.

10 Minuten 2 Go.. Bike gepackt und mit Kumpel losgefahren.. Als ich ihn animierte über eine rote Ampel zu fahren mit den Worten "Kommt scho kein Porsche", wäre er fast auf der Motorhaube eines Porsches gelandet


----------



## Frek01 (18. November 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> Mein verrücktester Moment war in Naxxramas (wotlk Version)
> Meine damalige Gilde war seh abergläubisch was das Töten der katze am Eingang anging. Man wolle den besten Loot also sollte die Katze leben.
> Zitat vom Meister der Gilde:
> "Wenn ihr im Eingangsbereich irgendwas tötet, dann tötet die Maden und nicht die Katze."
> ...



zu gut^^


----------



## serverdown (18. November 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal zu BC Zeiten mit einem Kumpel in Ratchet getroffen. Wir wollten des Erfolges wegen HdW durchmachen. Nachdem WoW sich aufgehängt hat  mußte ich WoW mithilfe ALT+F4 beenden. Auf dem Logscreen war mein Char OHNE Aufenthaltsort. Nach dem einloggen stand ich nicht weit von Hammerfall und es hat , KEIN SCHERZ, Savannenstreuner vom Himmel geregnet. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war um mich herum alles voll von den Dingern. Alle auf dem Level vom Brachland und passiv. Nach einem Neustart stand ich immernoch vor Hammerfall aber es war alles wieder normal. Also entweder ein echt verrückter Bug oder es hat mir jemand LSD in mein Mana getan.
> Werde wenn ich zu hause bin mal nachsehen ob ich die Screenshots von dem Vorfall noch auf der Platte hab... das sah echt geil aus.



TROLL zu BC zeiten gab es keine Erfolge.


----------



## Cantharion (18. November 2010)

serverdown schrieb:


> TROLL zu BC zeiten gab es keine Erfolge.



Das Erfolgssystem wurde doch im prepatch von Wotlk implementiert oder? (somit vor der Erscheinung von Wotlk->in bc)


----------



## Rolandos (18. November 2010)

Absolut Verückt:
nach einem Jahr Spielmonat gekauft, eingelogt, 10 Minuten gespielt, ausgelogt, bäh, noch langweiliger geworden, und nicht wieder eingelogt. Blizzard freute sich bestimmt.


----------

